# Fantasy Gallery



## Cricket (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Fantasy Art*

I like this site. It supposedly has sample art of all the best in fantasy.

http://fantasygallery.net/


----------



## scalem X (Nov 24, 2004)

yeah I saved some of the images to disk, thanx Cricket


----------



## angrybuddhist (Nov 27, 2004)

A lot of nice artwork, thanks.  Unfortunately, the pages don't render properly with Firefox.  Written with poor code, so I had to open with Maxthon.


----------



## Cailleach (Dec 20, 2004)

Woa this site is cool! I wonder why I never found it before *headdesk* well i do now! *insert evil laugh*


----------



## AmonRa (Dec 21, 2004)

cool site, its that sort of art that inspires me, i hope to be that good one day


----------



## Alysheba (Dec 29, 2004)

Wow. The power of the imagination.


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Fantasy Art*

Thanks for the site always want to know about fantasy artists!


----------



## don sky (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: Fantasy Art*

awesome site! I think fantasy art is a true reflection of the "Imaginativity" of the human mind. To produce pictures that are so beautiful and breathtaking is masterful indeed! However I wish they'd categorise them according to content instead of artist name. I suck at remembering names! I think the only fantasy artist I know is Den Beauvis or something. I lyk his dragons!


----------

